# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  qr در تصویر

## mhn143

سلام من تعدادی عکس دارم که داخل عکس ها qr هست میخوام تصاویر اسکن شده رو برنامه بگیره و خروجی qr که خونده شده رو به من بده در صورتی که محل qr مشخص نمی باشد

----------

